# Syd Boat Show



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Any AKFF members going to the Syd Boat Show next week?


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

Steve,
I'm trying to convince my better half to buy me a Hobie Adventure for Christmas, so it would be good opportunity to take a look. I'm still gathering and reading all the info on the Hobies to make an informed decision.
Haven't seen one in the flesh as yet, let alone peddled/paddled. From what I have read I have a few concerns in regards to leaks around mirage drive. Although reading a US forum the other day I did note that Hobie had addressed this problem with a Kit of some type.
However, if forking out $2500 I would expect nothing but the best.
Might see you there.

Wayne


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Wayne,

What are you giving the better half for Xmas?

Since the Adventure first came on the market, we had a couple of hulls (out of thousands) that had a small issue. As a company, we just replace the hull, no questions ask. This is why you buy Hobie product. The issue was sorted, easy as.

The Sailing Scene will have the entire range of Hobie kayaks on display.

See you at the show, stop in and say hi...


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

Steve,
That's easy she can have my Tarpon 120. It's fully kitted and ready to go. She'll love it.
Great to that assurance from Hobie. Hopefully I will see you at the show.

Wayne


----------



## Booligal (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Steve,

Thinking I might pop down fron Canberra...I went to last years show and it was fanstastic!!

And Yaksta I can vouch for Hobies service and support of their products...it really is first class!

Cheers
Mark


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

hi all hobie are good kayaks . the thing that lets them down is not made in ozy land :wink: see ya tommy


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Not to go off topic here...how does " the thing that lets them down is not made in ozy land"?

Let's see, all the staff are aussies (except me as I've only been here 22 years)...I pay rates, I pay wages to staff 15+++, I pay super, I pay GST, AND all of the profits (if any) stay in Aus...we support all the aussie dealers by doing almost every boat and 4wd and camping show in australia etc... I FISH and I Vote.......

hehehehe, just mucking around...

see everyone at the Sydney Show...

(ps wish I could catch more fish on these plastics), maybe it the beer I drink?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice advertisement, and yeah he is right they are not made here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Mods,

You guys moved my post 'Show Us Your Rig' into the 'Rigged Kayaks' section. Still not quite sure where the logic was there....

Even though my car/camper trailer with kayak on top was not really a 'Rigged Kayak', I just wanted to see everyone's 'Rigs' rather than their kayaks.

Are you going to move this post to the Commercial section? It was a bit of a loaded question by Hobie Aus.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey Gatesy

Not sailing on the "Giro" anymore but they some fun times...!
Were u sailing with Nath on the day? He always used to come in swinging elbows and legs everywhere on the skiff (Nath is about 6"5).... plus him and adam (the skipper) used to have blow up regularly..(pretty funny)

Anyhow enough about the skiff days,

Just to let AKFF members know we will be offering a AKFF special at the show this year, please come up and say hi on the day.

See you at the show,

Paul.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

when and where is the show on?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

http://www.sydneyboatshow.com.au/


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Dallas, I have just read this for the first time and couldn't agree more with you. i then researched a few of Hobie Aus previous posts and they were often a thinly veiled attempt at advertising. I have just advised him that it will not be tolerated.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Cheers Scott,

I was more miffed by the different standard applied to this post and my own.

My earlier post had nothing to do with 'Rigged Kayaks' as it was a call to members to submit pictures of their 'Rigs' meaning vehicle with yak attached, yet it was moved to the Rigged Kayaks section AND the subject title changed so the thread was no longer whan I intended it to be.

Yet this post of as you say thinly veiled commercial nature remains in the main section......


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I dont have any problems with Hobie Aus's posts. They are very low key and not overly commercial. They are usually also 'on topic' and posted with humor etc...exactly what this forum's about...

If any member was constantly 'hijacking' threads to post items of a commercial nature then I'd have problems with it but i dont think this is happening here.

there's a few members (who all seem to be hobie related) who DO always try to throw in a reference (or 10) to Hobie this and Hobie that, but in general it's good to see that there are some trade specific guys frequenting this forum.

This post was about the boat show, which he started.

Personally i'm trying to get out there Friday afternoon around 1pm so if anyones going, I'm happy to meet up somewhere (Sailing Scene booth?)

And no, i don't paddle a hobie or have any relationship with them! (but I will be checking them out!) :lol:

Dallas - i agree with you that it does seem wierd that your Show us your Rig thread was moved. However I dont see why that should relate to this thread. 8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Davey G said:


> Dallas - i agree with you that it does seem wierd that your Show us your Rig thread was moved. However I dont see why that should relate to this thread. 8)


Heya Davey,

Mate, in all honesty I have no major issue with this post either.

I'm happy to admit, I am still annoyed my post was moved unneccessarily and used this post merely to illustrate my point.

My post was deemed unsuitable for the Main section, when IMO it was more suitable than this one.

Sorry for hijacking the post  in hindsight I should have taken a differenct approach to get my point across.


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi guys,

Well my hands have now been tied, so I can say very little now or be banned. So be it. For the record, the post was about the boat show...

see ya on the water... or at the ..... .... ......

grin and smiles....


----------



## Booligal (Dec 24, 2005)

How could anybody possibly construe Steves comments as commercial advertising...really!!

All right I am biased as I love Hobies but all he is saying is YES they are made in the good old USA but there is a whole network of dealers etc here that are Aussie and contribute to our country.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Booligal said:


> How could anybody possibly construe Steves comments as commercial advertising...really!!
> 
> All right I am biased as I love Hobies but all he is saying is YES they are made in the good old USA but there is a whole network of dealers etc here that are Aussie and contribute to our country.


Take a look at Hobie Aus' message history and then tell us again how anyone could possibly think it was commercially motivated :shock:

The fact is virtually all posts made by Hobie Aus are commercially motivated in one way or another.


----------

